# **What issues do people have with the RSPCA?**



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey

recently i have been looking at the RSPCA and some of the things they do....

I have knows alot of people have issues with them....
and i DID HAVE some issues with them aswell....not now....

so please could you do the poll and share your issues? :notworthy:



please dont just leave a message saying i hate them with no explanation...please try to explain why you do not like them or do like them...


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I could go on forever but, in a nutshell, a charity shouldn't be responsible for animal protection.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't like that they advertise in Scotland, and take money from people in Scotland, when they DO NOT work up here! 

Otherwise, I hear a lot of bad things about them. But I don't know enough about it to fairly comment. But they do seem to spend a lot of money on advertising and not enough on their animal shelters.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

but the sspca are just the same as the rspca


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> but the sspca are just the same as the rspca


They do a similar job. They are seperate charities. Giving money to one does nothing for the other.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> and i DID HAVE some issues with them aswell....not now....
> 
> 
> 
> please dont just leave a message saying i hate them with no explanation...please try to explain why you do not like them or do like them...


 
so you want us to explain why we don't like them but you're not explaining why you do?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to donate £10.00 a month to the RSPCA but speaking to my local shop owner at the the time he mentioned that they were almost responsible for shutting down any and all petshops, meaning no work e.t.c, as much as I can understand they want to help animals, they cannot tarnish all keepers with the same brush, for that reason I cancelled my dierect debit to them.
Apparantly they almost succeeeded too ontil the goverment relised people were going to be left jobless: victory:
I would much rather place my money these days into a legit small rescue who does alot of hard work and is respected.
Athravan, feorags work place e.t.c just from hearing that put me off the rspca.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

:blush: oops see what you mean...

i have no reason not to like them...i havent had any run in's with them apart from when i rescued a sea gull...but they dealt with that (with out PTS) and it was released.
to me they seem to do a good job but i am asking for you 'experience'(s)' as i do not know the in depth stuff.
:notworthy:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is my biggest problem with them.
It horrified me to my core...

Tribute to Tommy - Turtle Homes


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> This is my biggest problem with them.
> It horrified me to my core...
> 
> Tribute to Tommy - Turtle Homes


:gasp: thats bad!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> This is my biggest problem with them.
> It horrified me to my core...
> 
> Tribute to Tommy - Turtle Homes


There is a few things I would like to say to that of my own but I had better refrain.

:censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't like that they have a policy of wanting people NOT to be able to keep exotics in captivity.
This policy is also in the manifesto of the Labour and Conservative parties ( or was a few years ago )
However, they dress to look as much like a police officer as it is legaly possible to do without being arrested.
They issues warnings, but have no legal right to do so !
I have heard of more than one occassion where they have been connected with animals being confiscated to order, to be sold to pre-arranged buyers.
If they want to work as a charity that people trust then they should firstly act in such a way that people can actually trust them.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

i dont like how they put animals down even if theres noting wrong with them or something that they could easly help but its just easyer to put them down ok the money etc they have to play with may b tite and they might be over run with animals but we are over run with people in this country but we dont get to put down people i think its pretty sick how animals arnt looked apon like people if i had it my way ide rather put people than animals


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> This is my biggest problem with them.
> It horrified me to my core...
> 
> Tribute to Tommy - Turtle Homes


I'm glad I stopped donating, especially after reading that.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

is it animal 24/7 the one with rspca when they sent a "specialised" inspector to check on ostriches and barn full of crocodiles and he just let the guy continue with it. I mean the crocodiles were in dirt water and plastic tubs it was disgraceful!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I havent voted as im not sure, they must do some good to go with the bad stories that circulate surely? Anyone else recieve a leaflet on their scheme that they rehome your pet when you die? I'm sending it off for an info pack out of curiosity, but after reading that tortoise story :gasp:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

what the tortoise think not 12 years ago or did i read it wrong?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

RSPCA Animadversion

The Shg for Farmers, Pet Owners and Others Experiencing Difficulties with the RSPCA

Another RSPCA Cruelty Case Kicked Out

RSPCA


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the RSPCA come to my house every year, giving it all the biggen because i let my Adult Burms roam the garden for about an hour in the summer.. luckily i live with two police officers who tell them where to go LOL..


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

DanielF said:


> I have the RSPCA come to my house every year, giving it all the biggen because i let my Adult Burms roam the garden for about an hour in the summer.. luckily i live with two police officers who tell them where to go LOL..


like the end bit there


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> but the sspca are just the same as the rspca


No, they're not.



> There are reports of ‘bully-boy’ tactics in seizing animals, often illegally, from people who have no wish to hurt animals. These seized animals are sometimes reported to be inadequately kept and to end up dead, with no chance for their legal owners to collect defence evidence. On the question of illegal seizure, the RSPCA has long known the law and has apparently knowingly flouted it, according to its own statements, in the pursuit of prosecutions. The RSPCA has a vested interest in prosecutions, since that attract more funds, yet it is still allowed to bring prosecutions and to take statements under oath. The Police and Customs & Excise no longer bring prosecutions themselves, instead going through the Crown Prosecution Service. The Scottish SPCA (SSPCA*) does not bring its own prosecutions and has been heard to list the disadvantages (and unwarranted cost) of doing so. Is the risking of charitable funds by the RSPCA, on prosecutions where the outcome is by no means certain, a legitimate and charitable use of their money?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Schip said:


> RSPCA Animadversion
> 
> The Shg for Farmers, Pet Owners and Others Experiencing Difficulties with the RSPCA
> 
> ...


A few more to add 
Untitled Page

RSPCA-NOT-WHAT-THEY-SEEM

Pet cat murdered by the RSPCA | News

Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Wasnt there a story recently where i deer pregnant with twins had been run over, the mother died and so did one baby but the other was rescued and reared to adult, then the rspca put it down because it was too tame <_<


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Wasnt there a story recently where i deer pregnant with twins had been run over, the mother died and so did one baby but the other was rescued and reared to adult, then the rspca put it down because it was too tame <_<


Yup.....I believe it was them who tamed it......they are that good.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> what the tortoise think not 12 years ago or did i read it wrong?



Does it matter?

There are a lot more recent horrifying stories, but that one was the one that made me step back and think

Rather than donating to animal charities, i spend my money spoiling my own animals that little bit more.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Apart from the horrifying links already on here, I have witnessed first hand many time the lack of care they have for animals considering they are an 'animal charity'

One snake dropped off to us was practically chucked at me as the RSPCA representative shuddered and whined about the 'disgusting creature' They were late arriving and I told them they were lucky to catch me as I had to go out to which they replied they wouldn't have kept it near them for much longer and if it wouldn't have gone through the letterbox they'd have took it to the vet! (They said this while laughing and in a jokey voice but I wasn't amused considering the state of the tiny little corn)

Next run in is ongoing and has been for many years so it's a long story I won't go into but basically a horse on a piece of land with no grass and lots of ragwort. The owner is on the land illegally as an encroacher and there is no water supply. He brings water up in milk cartons a couple of times a week and collects grass cutting from the road side to feed her...this is a 16hh horse! The RSPCA came out and said as she wasn't much underweight there was nothing they could do. Now she is very emaciated and has some kind of sores on her legs and they won't come out as they have the previous visit on file as her being fine. The owner is currently on bail for assault on my Mum so we can't help the horse and no one else nearby dare try to intervene. The RSPCA is aware of this but still won't do anything so the poor horse has pretty much been condemned to death by the 'charity' that rake in millions a year to 'help' animals. 

I have no respect or love for them and to be honest I believe people are starting to wise up to them fingers crossed if the little old ladies stop leaving millions to them in wills every year they may just disappear :whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

bobby said:


> No, they're not.


 
bobby the sspca are just as bad and are basicly the scottish version of the rspca


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Darlo_Gal said:


> The owner is currently on bail for assault on my Mum so we can't help the horse and no one else nearby dare try to intervene.


well you can. Because the owner is on bail it means he's got an assault charge hanging over him waiting to go to trial. If he assaults somebody else then he'll get re-arrested and may have gone against his bail conditions - so could end up in prison on remand whilst awaiting trial.

He'll either assault somebody and risk being put in prison which leaves the horse free to be rescued.. Or he'll know that if he assaults somebody he'll risk being put in prison, and not do anything.

you said he's on the land illegally? has the land owner tried to remove him? because after 7 years he can claim the land for himself if he can prove he's been looking after it.. i'm guessing that by having his horse there he can claim that he has. If it's worth a bit of money he might just be trying to claim the land.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to work the the SPCA in Hong Kong before the handover and after. And I have to say I think they worked much better AFTER the handover. 

Now the SPCA in China do amazing things - not restricted to dogs/cats/rabbits etc, but they brought in specialists for eveything. Also, everyone who works for them HAVE to adopt or already adoted an animal so they know what its like to work with a rescue animal. 

Over here I have had limited experience with the RSPCA but its all been negative. When i applied for a job here they sneered at the SPCA which I worked at before.

During another incident regarding someone dumping a hermas tortoise in a shop where I was the RSPCA refused to let me take it for treatment and told me to 'Surrender the tortoise'. - It later got put down though apart from some doming there wasnt much wrong with it. 

My mate found a cat (failry senior, but still kicking) and she couldnt keep the abandoned animal (allergic) so she called the rspca and they took it off her and promised to find it a good home, OR to return it to her so she could rehome it rather than put it down. (Lies) 
She called up a few DAYS later and the kind woman on the phone said the animal will have most likely been terminated as they didnt have her on record. 

Also I know their facts and figures and its disgusting how much they make. 

On the plus side, theres a reptile department in Brighton - they seems ok on the phone. 

One sided i know, but i dont like them for all the above reason, and many more.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

They rake in millions of pounds every year and spend a horrific amount of money on advertising and campaigns but do not take in strays.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

How about the fact they put to sleep thousands of healthy animals each year. 
They beg for money yet are one of the richest "charities" in the country, they lie . . . Example foot and mouth they was askin for money as they was going out and helping farmers and those affected . . . . Truth they stayed as far away from farms as they could (and yes this is through personal experence) 
I have never had a good experence with them,they ether dont want to know or dont have a clue what they are talking about. . . Which is shocking considering they are who most people go to regarding animals. 
In the 90s they got a bee in their bonnet about people keeping anything exotic and went on a little crusade about it. 
There has been numerous reports of neglect over the years . . . . Yet they get away with it because who is it people report animal neglect to ? 
All in all think its fair to say i dont like them. Alot of smaller rescues suffer because of them too, and its sad as its normally the lesser known ones that do fantastic work and truely need the money to treat sick animals and not to build a multi million pound head office :whistling2:


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

The RSPCA won't bother wasting their time coming out to look at any neglected animals unless it's bordering death or there is the chance of some media attention for them. Sometimes they'll just leave the animal to die or decide it's 'healthy', they're nice like that.

I can't remember the place but there was a case where a mass of horses were being neglected and despite complaints into the hundreds about these animals, the RSPCA ignored it. So the ILPH stepped in and had all the horses removed. Yet the RSPCA will still plead poverty on tv adverts despite being one of the wealthiest charities. 

When I was a little kid there was a field where a lone horse was kept, no water and the field was full of ragwort. My mum called the RSPCA countless times and they eventually said they'd been to see the horse and it was fine. A few days later we went back to see it and it was lying dead in the field.

They just don't give a :censor:, alls they want is your money. They don't even give a crap about the animals they have, they keep the nicest ones for rehoming to make maximum profit on rehoming and put countless others down just, because.

I think they need investigating to be honest because they are a disgrace!


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Meko said:


> well you can. Because the owner is on bail it means he's got an assault charge hanging over him waiting to go to trial. If he assaults somebody else then he'll get re-arrested and may have gone against his bail conditions - so could end up in prison on remand whilst awaiting trial.
> 
> He'll either assault somebody and risk being put in prison which leaves the horse free to be rescued.. Or he'll know that if he assaults somebody he'll risk being put in prison, and not do anything.
> 
> you said he's on the land illegally? has the land owner tried to remove him? because after 7 years he can claim the land for himself if he can prove he's been looking after it.. i'm guessing that by having his horse there he can claim that he has. If it's worth a bit of money he might just be trying to claim the land.


He a man that does not run scared because of bail, this latest attack is nothing new and we do not have the same faith in the law system as so many in the UK seem to have. He is in court this Tuesday for assault occasioning ABH or something to that effect. He'll be let off with a fine like he was when he assaulted a council official. IF (and thats a big if) he goes to jail then yes of course we will rescue the horse but I won't put any of my family on the line to save it when he is there that should be the job of the police/council/RSPCA.

We have just recieved news (I won't say good) that his last court case with the Highway Agency (the landowners) ended with him being given four weeks to remove himself/ his horse and belongs so we will see what happens in three and a half weeks I suppose.


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

*crews hill reptiles*

I did used to have respect for the RSPCA, but since making a serious complaint about the welfare of animals at Crews Hill Reptiles in Enfield, I am disappointed to report that they simply passed me off to the local council, who, of course, have done NOTHING.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

StreathamReps said:


> I did used to have respect for the RSPCA, but since making a serious complaint about the welfare of animals at Crews Hill Reptiles in Enfield, I am disappointed to report that they simply passed me off to the local council, who, of course, have done NOTHING.


 
it's about time they did something right.. As it's the council's job to deal with pet shops and should be your port of call.
The council issue the pet shop license and set the rules for the shops whereas the RSPCA can't do anything.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

what can we do about it :-/


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have no problem with them. I use an RSPCA hospital for my dog when he needs his vet care and I haven't had a problem with them at all. They are a charity who help animals in need, why would i have a problem with that? I have never experienced anything negative with them first hand. In fact I want to work for them.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I am a student Veterinary Nurse working/training in a Swansea Veterinary practice where I also work as an RSPCA Care assistant part time in Swansea Llys Nini Animal Shelter/branch. 

As a whole they do what they can, and our local inspectors have the biggest area to cover in the UK (South west and mid wales) and do a great job. 
By christ we do all we can, try and give those animals the best chance possible and as happy as possible while in our care. 
As a branch, we see the best in an animal and find a life for it that would suit it and keep it happy. They deserve strict rules set upon adopters as these animals have quite frankly had an awful start and deserve the very best!

The reptile issue is understandable but thankfully we have a few inspector keepers with a huge interest that also have links to good private rescue shelters. As with anything that works with reptiles, no one seems to have a clue apart from the devoted keepers who already have full time jobs etc. So why would they leave that job for a rubbish salary? Hence why we have inspectors that have been on courses rather than actually keeping them. 

I do believe the "fat cats" get the spoils, ridiculous pay sitting in their newly built fancy offices, while the hard working staff get min wage doing back breaking work.. yet we do it because its all worth it for the animals. Its ironic that those at these expensive offices do not understand how much the shelters, vet clinics and inspectors struggle on their budgets and many have closed as a result. It does make me quite sick, especially when they demand cut backs when they haven't a clue on what are the consequences of that are!


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> I am a student Veterinary Nurse working/training in a Swansea Veterinary practice where I also work as an RSPCA Care assistant part time in Swansea Llys Nini Animal Shelter/branch.
> 
> As a whole they do what they can, and our local inspectors have the biggest area to cover in the UK (South west and mid wales) and do a great job.
> By christ we do all we can, try and give those animals the best chance possible and as happy as possible while in our care.
> ...


So executing 10 german shepherds with a bolt gun is fine??

How about taking peoples cats off the street and killing them in the back of a van before even giving the owners a chance to claim them?

Putting down a young deer because it had become human imprinted despite offers of homes from petting zoo's ect is ok too?

seizing reptiles and letting them die because they don't know how to care for them?

Yeah lovely bunch of animal lovers!!


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't stand them, for many reasons & I know 2 people who work for them as volunteers who also can't stand them (tbh, not sure why they work for them?), perhaps for experience! But I've 'used' them, or tried shall I say, about 2 dogs that were getting beaten. I got my friends to ring them about the same case so they had numerous calls, a year later they finally came out, one of the dogs had died. RSPCA gave them a 'warning' because they hadn't seen any evidence.. Apparently, the remaining dog looked 'OK', with his scruffy fur, his wounded head, his limping & his fearful face. 
These same people who beat their dogs have now purchased 2 kittens, a hamster, a tropical fish tank and a parakeet.
I know this because one of my friends goes round to pretend to see how they are & I use her as a spy! Oh, they have a rabbit too, sitting in it's own filth. Forgot about that addition!


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

I volunteered at an RSPCA shelter for two days.

The place was _filty_, not lots-of-animals dirty, dangerous-to-health squalid. The animals were all given only the most basic care, small animals (mice, rats, hamsters) were kept in cages of up to 7 or 8 (of the sort you normally see 3 or 4 animals in a pet shop), which were only cleaned out once a week.

The place was completely infested with mice, and every morning there were fresh mouse droppings all over the rabbit hutches, and quite often you would open a hutch and a mouse would leap out at you. The doors to the building, and the clinic within were always wide open so there was no question about whether mice could get inside. The hutches only ever had the completely soiled bedding taken out, never cleaned out completely, even between different rabbits being kept in them. Rabbits were never given any fresh vegetables whatsoever.

Bearded dragons were fed on nothing but mealworms. Two of them were kept in a completely glass tank in a throughway that constantly had people walking back and forth past it, even though one of the beardies was clearly stressed out and head-bobbed almost constantly. The tank was virtually empty with nowhere for them to hide.

There was a corn snake which had very loose-looking skin. I couldn't see a water bowl in the viv, if there was one it was hidden under a half log, and therefore too small for the snake to get into. All the information I found on the internet suggested that the snake was dehydrated, and therefore needed to be able to soak in water. I mentioned this to one of the other volunteers in passing, at the time I had actually assumed that the snake was being soaked because at this point I was still under the belief that the RSPCA could do no wrong.

When I was cleaning out hutches in the yard, the manager shouted at me across the yard, telling me that actually the snake had "mouse poisoning", and that I shouldn't "talk shit" when I don't know what I'm talking about because "then people might think the RSPCA don't know bollocks about animals".

I offered to the person who made the website to get a professional to do it for free (in the politest, most diplomatic way I could), the manager then chased me into the back room and shouted "you know what your problem is? too much of that" making a talking hand gesture. She shouted at me, pointed aggressively in my face, and told me that if I was going to be so "disrespectful", that I could "f*** off".

And she looked like one of those preserved corpses that they find in icebergs.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

( while I remember Kat I want your eccie  )

I can't stand the RSPCA. they aren't the society they were when they were given their Royal badge and i beleive it should be removed from them!

Protection from cruelty - define cruelty? A person spending hours and hours and week researching and learning about their new reptile for som jumped up bell end to knock on ya door wishing they were a copper and tel you that you are being given a warning because your uromastyx has no water bowl? Or because your 4 foot snake lives in a 3 foot viv. Sod the fact that your uro would probably get sick due to too high humidity, or your royal would stop feeding because of undue stress in it's newly improved masssive house!

I have no respect for a "charity" and lets face it a company who has millions tied up in property management and what not isn't exactly my definition of a charity ( the local kids home or hospital for cancer patients deserve charitable donations IMO not an organisation like the RSPCA )

they should be disbanded, or run like a charity doing the job they once did - with animal lovers at the helm not som fat ponse who looks like a overfed pig ina suit! xxx


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

The rspca in this are use beaver water world a lot, any one whos been there or seen the staged rescues on tv along side another rescue will know theres clearly issues with these places! 
Sadly for every good person or deed within the rspca theres a list of bad ones!


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I think you are being unfair with your comments regarding my reply. 
I never said they were perfect, but I also said there are many people who agree with what you say and do in fact work for them, like my self. 

The majority work hard, damn hard, for the animals welfare. The shelter I work at is spotless and EVERY animal is cleaned at leased once a day min. We wont have animals we are not trained to care for there and no healthy animal is put down. 
By the looks of it you have just painted people like me with the same brush as the monsters. We work hard, for peanuts, for the sake of the animals. 
I will repeat my self and say that most of us also agree with the points you have all made and are disgusted by the treatment some animals have received! 

You may ask why we work for them?
Well where else can you find somewhere to work with animals, to help protect them from the cruelty? Again, I will say YES there are monsters but we are not all the same as those! We despise those and the bosses who have no clue. 

Thankfully at Llys Nini's Animal shelter we are under no order of the RSPCA, but are paid by them. This allows us to have control of what action we take, and I welcome anyone to visit (weekends if you fancy a chat with me) and to see the good work we are actually doing. I love this job and I find it very rewarding to see these poor souls go to loving homes after months of working out the animals issues, creating a loving pet. 

So remember, we are all human and we all have different views! Most of us are not as bad as those stories honestly, some of us break our hearts at these tales. Yet they are unforgivable and I have seen it my self in the past (not my colleagues as they wouldn't dare). 
For every awful take there is a 100 happier endings and animals!


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

I did a charity event for the SSPCA last year and raised quite a bit of money, I also give money to them every month. I just hope it didn't all go on advertising


----------

